# Pruitt



## rex upshaw (Jan 14, 2014)

Mark Schlabach ‏@Mark_Schlabach  2m 
 Filed to http://ESPN.com: Jeremy Pruitt is new UGA defensive coordinator. Story coming

Radi Nabulsi ‏@RadiNabulsi  1m 
 RT @Mark_Schlabach: Pruitt, who helped lead FSU to No. 1 ranking, will be paid $850K annually


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 14, 2014)

https://twitter.com/RadiNabulsi


----------



## molon labe (Jan 14, 2014)

Didn't see this coming , good hire !!!


----------



## riprap (Jan 14, 2014)

No distractions with this hire. Should be good.


----------



## benellisbe (Jan 14, 2014)

http://espn.go.com/college-football/story/_/id/10292906/jeremy-pruitt-hired-georgia-bulldogs-defensive-coordinator

Espn.com has posted the article stating they have hired him (Pruitt) for $850k.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## KyDawg (Jan 14, 2014)

He was named national recruiter of the year by 247Sports in 2012. That cant hurt either.


----------



## tcward (Jan 14, 2014)

Great hire!!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 14, 2014)

I think it is a good hire...... former secondary coach, good recruiter, good DC and from FSU.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 14, 2014)

Boom!!!!!!!! Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## radams1228 (Jan 14, 2014)

Unicoidawg said:


> I think it is a good hire...... former secondary coach, good recruiter, good DC and from FSU.



BAM!!  Just what we need!


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 14, 2014)

Great hire. I can see him working well with CMR.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 14, 2014)

What has he proven to get y'all so excited?  All he's done is beat up on a women's conference for a year.

Seriously, though.  Great hire.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 14, 2014)

Good deal.  Very excited.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 14, 2014)

He went from 260K in 2012 to 540K in 2013 to 850K in 2014. Man I need a job like that.


----------



## BowChilling (Jan 14, 2014)

Christmas in January! As if Grantham leaving wasn't enough...What a dang upgrade for the same money!


----------



## 242outdoors (Jan 14, 2014)

Think he coached at Hoover(under propst)when they were winning all those state championships. I'd take anyone over grantham.


----------



## BSFR98 (Jan 14, 2014)

fairhope said:


> he went from 260k in 2012 to 540k in 2013 to 850k in 2014. Man i need a job like that.



x100,000,000


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 14, 2014)

242outdoors said:


> Think he coached at Hoover(under propst)when they were winning all those state championships. I'd take anyone over grantham.



He was a defensive backs coach at Hoover before taking a job as player development for Bama in 2012


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 14, 2014)

I think it is a good hire. Wonder what FSU is going to do? Will Sunseri get first look at the DC job?


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jan 14, 2014)

Hey Rebel, just imagine what he can do with players who play in a man's conference!!


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 14, 2014)

Wonder how the rest of the staff will stack up. I assume Pruitt will coach the DB's, I'd like to keep wilson, and honestly... Coach O did just coach the two leading tacklers in the SEC. Should be interesting.


----------



## BamaBowHunter (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm assuming this puts UGA right in the running for 5-Star CB Marlon Humphrey. He did have it narrowed down to FSU and Alabama but his relationship with Pruitt is said to be pretty significant. 

Either way, I'm an Alabama fan, and if you couldn't get Kirby, Pruitt is the next best thing. He is a heck of a coach, and an even better recruiter. He will do well. And I highly doubt UGA loses anymore of the highly touted in-state recruits that you have lost in the past.


----------



## Horns (Jan 14, 2014)

Great hire. Now GATA!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 14, 2014)

BamaBowHunter said:


> I'm assuming this puts UGA right in the running for 5-Star CB Marlon Humphrey. He did have it narrowed down to FSU and Alabama but his relationship with Pruitt is said to be pretty significant.
> 
> Either way, I'm an Alabama fan, and if you couldn't get Kirby, Pruitt is the next best thing. - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - of a coach, and an even better recruiter. He will do well. And I highly doubt UGA loses anymore of the highly touted in-state recruits that you have lost in the past.



UGA is full at the rb position.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 14, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Wonder how the rest of the staff will stack up. I assume Pruitt will coach the DB's, I'd like to keep wilson, and honestly... Coach O did just coach the two leading tacklers in the SEC. Should be interesting.



I'd like to keep Wilson too.  I heard that Coach O might be moving to administrative position, but don't know if that is accurate or not.  I'm a big Coach O fan.


----------



## BamaBowHunter (Jan 14, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> UGA is full at the rb position.



Right- Marlon is a CB not a RB.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 14, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> UGA is full at the rb position.



Not a running back he is a 5 star CB ranked as one of the best in the country.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 14, 2014)

My bad.  Would love to get him, but I doubt we do.  I hadn't heard UGA being in the mix before Pruitt was hired and I doubt he would come based on just that.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 14, 2014)

Im jacked up and even more jacked up thsi thing didnt drag out longer. Just in time for at the end of the dead period. Also want to keep Wilson!


----------



## nickel back (Jan 14, 2014)

Great hire, can't wait to see what he does for UGA's D.....


----------



## BamaBowHunter (Jan 14, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> My bad.  Would love to get him, but I doubt we do.  I hadn't heard UGA being in the mix before Pruitt was hired and I doubt he would come based on just that.



I don't want to sound like i'm discrediting Pruitt, because I'm not, but he took a handful of prospects with him from Alabama in 2012 when he went to FSU. I still think Humphrey ends up at Alabama but make no mistake UGA is definitely in the running now.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 14, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> My bad.  Would love to get him, but I doubt we do.  I hadn't heard UGA being in the mix before Pruitt was hired and I doubt he would come based on just that.



you have gotta know he will call some of those kids he has been recruiting.  the ones that are not committed he will definitely call.


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 14, 2014)

Now the question is will he be DC and coach the DB's. If so will Richt hire a special teams coach?


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 14, 2014)

BamaBowHunter said:


> I don't want to sound like i'm discrediting Pruitt, because I'm not, but he took a handful of prospects with him from Alabama in 2012 when he went to FSU. I still think Humphrey ends up at Alabama but make no mistake UGA is definitely in the running now.


 I remember and i like it!



MCBUCK said:


> you have gotta know he will call some of those kids he has been recruiting.  the ones that are not committed he will definitely call.



Call them all!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 14, 2014)

deerbandit said:


> Now the question is will he be DC and coach the DB's. If so will Richt hire a special teams coach?



I would say if it plays out like that that could very well happen.


----------



## Dart (Jan 14, 2014)

Way to go Dawgs never seen this one coming!!!!!
Great Hire!!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 14, 2014)

I wasn't sure what kind of defense he ran; I read that he is a 3-4 guy that uses multiple fronts, so he is already ahead of the curve.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 14, 2014)

deerbandit said:


> Now the question is will he be DC and coach the DB's. If so will Richt hire a special teams coach?



I don't think there will be room. Remember, Grantham coached the OLB's. You'd have to have a LB coach take on both the OLB's and ILB's.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 14, 2014)

the last word I got was there were THREE coaches offered and all three had accepted. Perhaps we have not heard the end of the song.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 14, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> the last word I got was there were THREE coaches offered and all three had accepted. Perhaps we have not heard the end of the song.



I think we have.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 14, 2014)

we still ned a LB coach, do we not?


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 14, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> we still ned a LB coach, do we not?



Hoping Coach O stays at that position, but yes, there was talk of him moving to an administration position.  We should know on Thursday how this will all shake out.


----------



## Swampslayr (Jan 14, 2014)

Best move GA has made in a while... Cant wait to see what he brings to the table.. He already has three rings.. He was the Deffensive backs coach at Alabama from 2010-2012.. then FSU DC... Man has an impressive resume! Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 14, 2014)

Good hire for a fair price for the Dawgs. Would like to have seen him at FSU for a little while longer.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 14, 2014)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Hey Rebel, just imagine what he can do with players who play in a man's conference!!


----------



## gacowboy (Jan 14, 2014)

I hope he works out well and puts some fire in our Defense. We need to teach solid fundamentals !!
GO DAWGS !!!


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 14, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Hoping Coach O stays at that position, but yes, there was talk of him moving to an administration position.  We should know on Thursday how this will all shake out.



Question is, do we let him coack all of the backers or have him at ILB and someone else at OLB?


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 14, 2014)

Swampslayr said:


> _Best move GA has made in a while_... Cant wait to see what he brings to the table.. He already has three rings.. He was the Deffensive backs coach at Alabama from 2010-2012.. then FSU DC... Man has an impressive resume! Go Dawgs!



this^^^ is a definite.  CMR just helped himself with this hire.  I really do think this is the best move he has made during his time at UGA.


----------



## 242outdoors (Jan 14, 2014)

We've got to replace Lakatos - he was DB coach. Whoever replaces Lakatos will be OLB coach.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 14, 2014)

242outdoors said:


> We've got to replace Lakatos - he was DB coach. Whoever replaces Lakatos will be OLB coach.



Pruitt is a DB coach let him do that and get a special teams coach.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 14, 2014)

^^this^^^  Now it depends on what Olivadotti does. If he goes to admis as suspected, then I guess they will hire a LB coach(?)


----------



## RutthenStrut (Jan 14, 2014)

***** Jeremy Pruitt

Great Hire


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 14, 2014)

Did I hear a Go Dawgs?!


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 14, 2014)

BamaBowHunter said:


> I'm assuming this puts UGA right in the running for 5-Star CB Marlon Humphrey. He did have it narrowed down to FSU and Alabama but his relationship with Pruitt is said to be pretty significant.
> 
> Either way, I'm an Alabama fan, and if you couldn't get Kirby, Pruitt is the next best thing. He is a heck of a coach, and an even better recruiter. He will do well. And I highly doubt UGA loses anymore of the highly touted in-state recruits that you have lost in the past.



I was thinking the exact same thing.  We could really use a 5 start CB.  I also hope he helps us get Carter.


----------



## 242outdoors (Jan 14, 2014)

Heard we offered Kirby 1.3 mil and never heard back.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 14, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> My bad.  Would love to get him, but I doubt we do.  I hadn't heard UGA being in the mix before Pruitt was hired and I doubt he would come based on just that.



We have room for a 5 start cornerback.  Didn't I even hear that Langley was thinking about transferring?


----------



## fish3rm8n (Jan 14, 2014)

Now is there enough time to recruit.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jan 14, 2014)

242outdoors said:


> Heard we offered Kirby 1.3 mil and never heard back.



good


----------



## Swampslayr (Jan 14, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing.  We could really use a 5 start CB.  I also hope he helps us get Carter.



I would love to have Carter.. Floyd on one end and Carter on the other.. That would be an amazing pass rush!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 14, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> We have room for a 5 start cornerback.  Didn't I even hear that Langley was thinking about transferring?



Ok, dude.  I thought it was a typo the first time, and I hate to be THAT guy, but......

I think the term you're looking for is 5 star.  If you can only get 5 starts aout of a recruit, he isn't very good.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 14, 2014)

242outdoors said:


> Heard we offered Kirby 1.3 mil and never heard back.



I heard we got a response, but he wanted to be the HCIW.  We said no and went and got Pruitt.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 14, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Ok, dude.  I thought it was a typo the first time, and I hate to be THAT guy, but......
> 
> I think the term you're looking for is 5 star.  If you can only get 5 starts aout of a recruit, he isn't very good.



I think the word you're looking for is "out", not to be confused with "aout".


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 14, 2014)

Dog Hunter said:


> good


----------



## 242outdoors (Jan 14, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> I heard we got a response, but he wanted to be the HCIW.  We said no and went and got Pruitt.



Watch out you might hurt some "fans" feelings that don't like Richt.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 14, 2014)

Swampslayr said:


> I would love to have Carter.. Floyd on one end and Carter on the other.. That would be an amazing pass rush!



It would be.  Don't forget we also reshirted Bellamy.  I think he is going to be a good one as well.  Probably already familiar with Pruitt since it came down to UGA and FSU with his recruiting.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 14, 2014)

i think FSU fans are a bit but-hurt about us stealing ANOTHER coordinator from them.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 14, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Ok, dude.  I thought it was a typo the first time, and I hate to be THAT guy, but......
> 
> I think the term you're looking for is 5 star.  If you can only get 5 starts aout of a recruit, he isn't very good.



It was supposed to be star.  Maybe you can fill be in on what aout means?


----------



## alphachief (Jan 14, 2014)

Good hire by the dawgs... I'm excited to see who Jimbo brings in to get next years ACC and NC rings with FSU.


----------



## alphachief (Jan 14, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> i think FSU fans are a bit but-hurt about us stealing ANOTHER coordinator from them.



Nope...still basking in the glow of the crystal football.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 14, 2014)

alphachief said:


> Good hire by the dawgs... I'm excited to see who Jimbo brings in to get next years ACC and NC rings with FSU.



Any word on who FSU might pursue?  I saw a list that included a lot of the same names that were floating around on the early UGA list.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 14, 2014)

just out of curiosity there alphachief (you have been a liongtime poster and a solid Noles fan) ....but....just why didn't FSU counter?  OR did they and not have enough $$ ? OR....Was it about more "stuff"? Such as...coaching philosophy/latitude? Recruiting latitude? There had to be another reason Pruitt was such an easy hire for us. I know the $$ spoke volumes, but there had to be more to him leaving. Just curious.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 14, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> just out of curiosity there alphachief (you have been a liongtime poster and a solid Noles fan) ....but....just why didn't FSU counter?  OR did they and not have enough $$ ? OR....Was it about more "stuff"? Such as...coaching philosophy/latitude? Recruiting latitude? There had to be another reason Pruitt was such an easy hire for us. I know the $$ spoke volumes, but there had to be more to him leaving. Just curious.



I think part of it was that Pruitt and Coach Friend are good buddies and that Pruitt has no real ties to FSU.


----------



## flowingwell (Jan 14, 2014)

First time in quite some time I am excited to watch the dawgs defense.  I think Petrino must have owed Richt a favor.  Way to go coach Richt on a home run hire!


----------



## 242outdoors (Jan 14, 2014)

deerbandit said:


> Now the question is will he be DC and coach the DB's. If so will Richt hire a special teams coach?






Never has, never will. NCAA only allows so many coaches on staff - Richt plays by the rules. Other teams have many more coaches than allowed but give them false titles. Richt won't do it.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 14, 2014)

Pruitt and recruiting-

Four-star DB Kendarius Webster on Pruitt leaving for UGA - "Shocker. That changes my mindset . And that I hope UGA still wants me." and on if he is still visiting FSU this weekend: "No."

 Four-star LB Jacob Pugh on Pruitt leaving for UGA - "I don't know what to think, but my commitment 90%."


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 14, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> It was supposed to be star.  Maybe you can fill be in on what aout means?



It's redneck for out.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 14, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> i think FSU fans are a bit but-hurt about us stealing ANOTHER coordinator from them.



No butt hurt here.  We'll just go get another one.  I figured we'd lose him next year anyway.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 14, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> just out of curiosity there alphachief (you have been a liongtime poster and a solid Noles fan) ....but....just why didn't FSU counter?  OR did they and not have enough $$ ? OR....Was it about more "stuff"? Such as...coaching philosophy/latitude? Recruiting latitude? There had to be another reason Pruitt was such an easy hire for us. I know the $$ spoke volumes, but there had to be more to him leaving. Just curious.



Pruitt said that it wasn't about the money.  It was getting to work with his longtime friend, Will Friend.

Rumor has it that it had to do with something he's leaving behind in Tally.

Either way, great hire for your Dawgs.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 14, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Pruitt said that it wasn't about the money.  It was getting to work with his longtime friend, Will Friend.
> 
> Rumor has it that it had to do with something he's leaving behind in Tally.
> 
> Either way, great hire for your Dawgs.



What would that be?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 14, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> What would that be?



Had to leave before he wrecked a motorcycle.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 14, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Had to leave before he wrecked a motorcycle.


----------



## alphachief (Jan 14, 2014)

Well, he won a ring at Bama then left.  Won a ring at FSU then left.  Maybe he's constantly looking for opportunities that he can only improve...vs having to maintain and meet high expectations???

Having said that...I think it's strictly a $ issue.  Jimbo is known to always keep a list of "next asst. coaches"... so I'm sure we'll be fine.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 14, 2014)

Man oh man, this old DAWG FAN is jacked up by this hire.  I didn't see it coming and did a little research before I posted something.  This young man has it all.  Great recruiter, studied under the master of defense, Saban and was a part of this year's NC coaching staff.  This is the one of two hires that could give us both a great end to the recruiting year and a shot at a quick substantial improvement in our defense.

I think the good Lord smiled on DAWGLAND when Grantham left and this man took his place.  GO DAWGS!


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 14, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> It's redneck for out.



So is fill be in  My fingers get going faster than my brain sometimes.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 14, 2014)

alphachief said:


> Well, he won a ring at Bama then left.  Won a ring at FSU then left.  Maybe he's constantly looking for opportunities that he can only improve...vs having to maintain and meet high expectations???
> 
> Having said that...I think it's strictly a $ issue.  Jimbo is known to always keep a list of "next asst. coaches"... so I'm sure we'll be fine.



Maybe UGA will be next


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Jan 14, 2014)

For anybody around tallahassee who sees jimbos commercials it may be as simple as pruitt not liking infinite but being a ford man?


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 14, 2014)

Why is everyone saying we cant have a special teams coach? We got rid of a secondary coach and a DC. We are hiring a DC who can also coach DB's. Get a line backer coach who can coach all line backers or get coach O to coach them all. Them we have one coaching spot to fill. Am I missing something?


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 14, 2014)

When it all plays out on the field and UGA's defense is improved, I'll be excited.  Remember how good Lakatos' DBs were at UConn, and how they floundered at UGA?  I hope this is different, but fool me once....


----------



## CRIMINOLES (Jan 14, 2014)

Georgia always gets our hand me downs ! Lol first richt now Pruitt !! Gl with him he will be head coach at uga with in next two years richt gone!!!


----------



## nickel back (Jan 14, 2014)

CRIMINOLES said:


> Georgia always gets our hand me downs ! Lol first richt now Pruitt !! Gl with him he will be head coach at uga with in next two years richt gone!!!



you and your jabs....get over it......


----------



## bsanders (Jan 14, 2014)

CRIMINOLES said:


> Georgia always gets our hand me downs ! Lol first richt now Pruitt !! Gl with him he will be head coach at uga with in next two years richt gone!!!



This thought has actually crossed my mind. Hear me out, Richt has been at UGA for 13 yrs, we have had alot of really good players come out from UGA, alot of stat record setters, and a good bit of NFL players. BUT we have not a single NC ring out of all of it. It has crossed my mind that the "booster club" so to speak, has brought Pruitt in with one thing in mind..........Richt has 1-2 years to get that crystal ball, if not, Pruitt will be slid in place. Like i said, just a thought.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 14, 2014)

CRIMINOLES said:


> Georgia always gets our hand me downs ! Lol first richt now Pruitt !! Gl with him he will be head coach at uga with in next two years richt gone!!!



If nobody is trying to poach your staff, you arent doing it right. It's just the price of success.


----------



## alphachief (Jan 14, 2014)

My prediction on his replacement at FSU...

http://www.al.com/alabamafootball/index.ssf/2014/01/sal_sunseri_happy_at_fsu_after.html


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Jan 14, 2014)

bsanders said:


> This thought has actually crossed my mind. Hear me out, Richt has been at UGA for 13 yrs, we have had alot of really good players come out from UGA, alot of stat record setters, and a good bit of NFL players. BUT we have not a single NC ring out of all of it. It has crossed my mind that the "booster club" so to speak, has brought Pruitt in with one thing in mind..........Richt has 1-2 years to get that crystal ball, if not, Pruitt will be slid in place. Like i said, just a thought.



Neither has 100 other teams but then again most don't pay coaches what we do either


----------



## alphachief (Jan 14, 2014)

UGA + Pruitt = just another under achieving UGA season.  Count on it.


----------



## garnet and gold (Jan 14, 2014)

alphachief said:


> My prediction on his replacement at FSU...
> 
> http://www.al.com/alabamafootball/index.ssf/2014/01/sal_sunseri_happy_at_fsu_after.html



Chief, I do believe u are spot on. Not so bad when u really look at it with detail, only hope that we dont lose to many recruits.


----------



## alphachief (Jan 14, 2014)

garnet and gold said:


> Chief, I do believe u are spot on. Not so bad when u really look at it with detail, only hope that we dont lose to many recruits.



If Jimbo goes that way...he seems to be a players coach.  Recruits should like that.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 14, 2014)

alphachief said:


> UGA + Pruitt = just another under achieving UGA season.  Count on it.



Alpha + Pruit gone =


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 14, 2014)

Sounds like a bunch of bitter FSU fans, to me. 

He was great while there, but under achieve at UGA? Ok, was he good there, or not? Did he not turn the defense around? Can he recruit? 

We know it's a big loss to the Nole nation. We feel like he will be good at UGA. Maybe, maybe not. Money says he will. Money goes bad. Oh well. Gotta gamble sometime.


----------



## garnet and gold (Jan 14, 2014)

alphachief said:


> If Jimbo goes that way...he seems to be a players coach.  Recruits should like that.



I agree, and I have faith in our coach, heck he hasnt let us down yet. Just aint like the good ole days when we kept a coach for 20 + years, lol.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 14, 2014)

Muddyfoots said:


> Sounds like a bunch of bitter FSU fans, to me.
> 
> He was great while there, but under achieve at UGA? Ok, was he good there, or not? Did he not turn the defense around? Can he recruit?
> 
> We know it's a big loss to the Nole nation. We feel like he will be good at UGA. Maybe, maybe not. Money says he will. Money goes bad. Oh well. Gotta gamble sometime.



I like the odds.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 14, 2014)

Barry Duggan said:


> I like the odds.



Me too, Duggan. 

Funny how he goes from being cherished to 2nd hand goods.


----------



## alphachief (Jan 14, 2014)

Barry Duggan said:


> I like the odds.



Wasn't referring to Pruitt...he'll help. but he's not the answer to UGA's inability to make it to the dance.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 14, 2014)

alphachief said:


> wasn't referring to pruitt...he'll help. But he's not the answer to uga's inability to make it to the dance.



cmr?


----------



## alphachief (Jan 14, 2014)

Barry Duggan said:


> I like the odds.





greene_dawg said:


> Alpha + Pruit gone =



Nah...losing six asst's will make you cry.  One is no big deal


----------



## CRIMINOLES (Jan 14, 2014)

Muddyfoots said:


> Sounds like a bunch of bitter FSU fans, to me.
> 
> He was great while there, but under achieve at UGA? Ok, was he good there, or not? Did he not turn the defense around? Can he recruit?
> 
> We know it's a big loss to the Nole nation. We feel like he will be good at UGA. Maybe, maybe not. Money says he will. Money goes bad. Oh well. Gotta gamble sometime.


 at the end of the day uga defense has got to get better !! They where terrible this year , so end of day pruitts going to look great in the eyes of uga fans at end of next season !!!! I'm not worried bout FSU ! We will be fine !! Jimbo will get it figured out !


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 14, 2014)

CRIMINOLES said:


> at the end of the day uga defense has got to get better !! They where terrible this year , so end of day pruitts going to look great in the eyes of uga fans at end of next season !!!! I'm not worried bout FSU ! We will be fine !! Jimbo will get it figured out !



Wish you would learn to not scream in every post, but ok.

Point being, we are proud to have him. So were y'all. I think he did a heck of a job there and will in Athens. 

He will drag some of the recruits with him and it's not like we didn't have talent. Talent that wasn't being used to the fullest is more likely. If I'm wrong, so what...it's the internet.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 14, 2014)

Schlabach says we are going young with our coaches.  Man I hope Coach P can bring along some big uglies he was recruiting. He inherited a stout D last season at FSU, but he is an upgrade for sure over Grantham's soft defense.


----------



## Yotedawg (Jan 14, 2014)

Pruitt is not the answer to UGA's woes. He should help the swiss cheese defense that plagued the dogs. UGA's problem is they are a Dr. Jekyl/Mr. Hyde team. You never know what team is gonna show up. They can play toe to toe with Auburn and play their hearts out, or not show up at all against Vandy or better yet Nebraska. Georgia has been plagued with this up and down thing for a while. They need consistency.

But I do hope Pruitt helps the D. I like the dawgs and watch them everytime they are on tv and get to a game when I can, but it's gotten to the point I have to hold my nose to watch them.


----------



## alphachief (Jan 14, 2014)

Muddyfoots said:


> cmr?



Yepper.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 14, 2014)

I think he left with hopes he can take over as HC in a couple years. Should be a good hire either way.  Interested now in who takes Pruitt's place.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 14, 2014)

alphachief said:


> Yepper.



Fair point. 

I think he may have the coordinators in line now. So to speak. If this doesn't work within 2 years, I can see him gone.

I do believe we have the talent that Pruitt can coach up to be a good/ great defense. That is, if he was "all that" at FSU.

Bobo has the offense in tune.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 14, 2014)

If UGA had a defense they would have most likely won a NC two years ago. I believe that MR has been serious about the program and just made sure the dawg nation knew he was with this hire and who he went after. This could be one of the best hires in his career at UGA in my opinion aside from WILL Friend. I believe with out Friend Pruitt wouldnt be on his way to Athens. He will take two or three recruits with him to Athens too and the rest of the class will stay commited with this hire. Rodney Garner meet Jeremy Pruitt! Also think this years G Day will be record attendence! Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 14, 2014)

Muddyfoots said:


> I do believe we have the talent that Pruitt can coach up to be a good/ great defense. That is, if he was "all that" at FSU.



We will definitely find out what Pruitt has now. Truthfully we don't know yet if it was his coaching or just the talent he had at FSU. I think he's a pretty good DC. Pruitt was definitely good at making in game adjustments. Hopefully we can get someone who can keep this defense at the top.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 14, 2014)

Muddyfoots said:


> Sounds like a bunch of bitter FSU fans, to me.
> 
> He was great while there, but under achieve at UGA? Ok, was he good there, or not? Did he not turn the defense around? Can he recruit?
> 
> We know it's a big loss to the Nole nation. We feel like he will be good at UGA. Maybe, maybe not. Money says he will. Money goes bad. Oh well. Gotta gamble sometime.


A lot of Noles are ticked....they will either get over it and deal with CFB realities or not. Either way, Pruitt is a Dawg now. 



Barry Duggan said:


> I like the odds.


I think most of Dawgnation likes our odds much better now too. Our odds now are better than they have been since '05! If we have a Pruitt type coach in 07' '08 '12 or '13 and things are pretty different....especially for '13..



Muddyfoots said:


> Me too, Duggan.
> 
> Funny how he goes from being cherished to 2nd hand goods.



Or just plain not as good. Look....FSU will land a good DC. They have some great talent left, good recruiting base, a good HC, and an open slot. They will be fine. And if they aren't....oh well.


----------



## alphachief (Jan 14, 2014)

We definately don't like him leaving, especially this close to signing day.  Having said that, we're not at all worried about our future without him.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 14, 2014)

Muddyfoots said:


> Fair point.
> 
> I think he may have the coordinators in line now. So to speak. If this doesn't work within 2 years, I can see him gone.
> 
> ...



Pruitt was director of player development from 2007-2009 and then Defensive Backs coach from 2010-2012 at Bama. 
He's a good one and has excelled at everything he has done including the year at FSU. 
I expect he'll get the most out of what he has to work with in Athens.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 14, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Pruitt was director of player development from 2007-2009 and then Defensive Backs coach from 2010-2012 at Bama.
> He's a good one and has excelled at everything he has done including the year at FSU.
> I expect he'll get the most out of what he has to work with in Athens.



If in fact he does that at UGA the junk yard DAWGS will be back very soon. The talent is there.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 14, 2014)

Didnt he work for Ruh Propst at Hoover?


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 15, 2014)

Lots of sour grapes from FSU fans.  CMR was the man picked to take over after Bobby, until we hired him.  Now he ain't no good.

Pruitt was the darling of FSU this year, but now he is just a 2nd hand guy.

Pruitt came to UGA for three reasons, Will Friend is a great friend, UGA upped his pay scale substantially and he wants to try his hand as D coord in the SEC.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Jan 15, 2014)

MudDucker said:


> Lots of sour grapes from FSU fans.  CMR was the man picked to take over after Bobby, until we hired him.  Now he ain't no good.
> 
> Pruitt was the darling of FSU this year, but now he is just a 2nd hand guy.
> 
> Pruitt came to UGA for three reasons, Will Friend is a great friend, UGA upped his pay scale substantially and he wants to try his hand as D coord in the SEC.



Agree, unreal how many fsu fans on ESPN comments say its a step down


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 15, 2014)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> Agree, unreal how many fsu fans on ESPN comments say its a step down



I know.  Really.  UGA a step down from from FSU. Absolutely amazing. If I remember correctly, we had no problems with them in the Sugar Bowl a few years ago....with CMR coaching.  
Apparently it was the money as well as his friendship with Friend, that swayed Pruitt to come to Athens.  FSU just did not have the cash to keep him in Tally. Fisher had $490k in raises to spread out amongst his staff. Pruitt got nearly that to come to Athens.
As well as the cash, there must be some other reason FSU can't keep a DC; three defensive coordinators in three years should send a red flag to anyone seeking employment at FSU.  I just call it as I see it, but there must be a reason State is leaking coaches like a sieve.

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/spor...jeremy-pruitt-georgia-20140114,0,2046373.post


----------



## maker4life (Jan 15, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> .  I just call it as I see it, but there must be a reason State is leaking coaches like a sieve.



There is a reason, its called success!!! I don't blame Pruitt one bit for leaving for the money. Just like I don't blame Mark Richt for trying to mimic what Jimbo has going on at FSU!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 15, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Didnt he work for Ruh Propst at Hoover?



He was an assistant coach at Hoover before Saban hired him. I don't remember if Probst was still coaching there at the time.


----------



## CRIMINOLES (Jan 15, 2014)

It is a step down !!! If success is measured by national championships ! FSU has played in five and won three since 1993 just twenty years !! Uga hasn't even played in one in (33) years !! Just saying ! What program do u think is better ??


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 15, 2014)

maker4life said:


> There is a reason, its called success!!! I don't blame Pruitt one bit for leaving for the money. Just like I don't blame Mark Richt for trying to mimic what Jimbo has going on at FSU!




I know you have been around here for a while, and I can't remember  if you are a Dawg or a Nole but that my be one of the best responses I have had all week.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 15, 2014)

Muddyfoots said:


> Sounds like a bunch of bitter FSU fans, to me.
> 
> He was great while there, but under achieve at UGA? Ok, was he good there, or not? Did he not turn the defense around? Can he recruit?



He can recruit, no doubt about that.   

I wouldn't say he turned the defense around.  Mark Stoops didn't get a head coaching gig because his defense was bad.

I do like Pruitt's scheme ALOT better than Stoops' though.

I think he'll be a great hire for y'all.


----------



## CRIMINOLES (Jan 15, 2014)

How can y'all say it's not a step down ?? FSU has played in six nc and won three nc since uga has played in one !! O yea (33) years ago !! And ain't that how success is measured ??


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 15, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> As well as the cash, there must be some other reason FSU can't keep a DC; three defensive coordinators in three years should send a red flag to anyone seeking employment at FSU.  I just call it as I see it, but there must be a reason State is leaking coaches like a sieve.



There is a reason.  It's because Jimbo hires guys that other teams want.  

It does throw up a flag.  Five of our assistants got promotions last year, including Stoops head coaching gig.  The other made a lateral move to Auburn (he's an Auburn guy, can't blame him).

When your assistants are gatting poached, you're doing it right (FSU).  When your assistants are getting run out of town, you're not (UGA).  

I do think y'all got it right with this one.

I do have one concern, though.  How will Pruitt (a Saban guy) mesh with the coaching style of Mark Richt?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 15, 2014)

CRIMINOLES said:


> How can y'all say it's not a step down ?? FSU has played in six nc and won three nc since uga has played in one !! O yea (33) years ago !! And ain't that how success is measured ??



Because, SEC.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 15, 2014)

alphachief said:


> My prediction on his replacement at FSU...
> 
> http://www.al.com/alabamafootball/index.ssf/2014/01/sal_sunseri_happy_at_fsu_after.html



I heard a bunch of FSU guys saying they did NOT want Sunseri as the DC.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 15, 2014)

CRIMINOLES said:


> How can y'all say it's not a step down ?? FSU has played in six nc and won three nc since uga has played in one !! O yea (33) years ago !! And ain't that how success is measured ??



From 2000-2009, FSU was pretty average, if not below average.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 15, 2014)

Yall can talk about step up and step down until the cows come home. At the end of the day, he considered it a step up and that is ALL that matters. Good luck with your hire.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 15, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> From 2000-2009, FSU was pretty average, if not below average.



But, right now, it is a step down.

Plus, I think, like most dogs, UGA fans ave no sense of time.  That Sugar Bowl that everyone likes to point at as proof that UGA is better was 11 years ago.  In cfb, that's more than a few years.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 15, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Yall can talk about step up and step down until the cows come home. At the end of the day, he considered it a step up and that is ALL that matters. Good luck with your hire.



From rumblings in Tally. his fiance considered it a step away.  That is what really mattered.

No No: I believe is how it went.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 15, 2014)

The biggest UGA recruiting question right now is this: Who will new defensive coordinator Jeremy Pruitt try to recruit from FSU? Maybe nobody. One of FSU’s top commits, defensive end Blake McClain of Jacksonville, said Pruitt called him at 4 p.m. Tuesday to say, “Florida State is the place for you to go,” according to the Orlando Sentinel. “(Pruitt) wished me the best of luck. It just shows he is a real upstanding guy, and I really do appreciate that call.” - See more at: http://recruiting.bl....bsWesOBO.dpuf"


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 15, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> But, right now, it is a step down.
> 
> Plus, I think, like most dogs, UGA fans ave no sense of time.  That Sugar Bowl that everyone likes to point at as proof that UGA is better was 11 years ago.  In cfb, that's more than a few years.



Of course it is.  Anything over 10 years old in cfb, is not worth discussing.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 15, 2014)

CRIMINOLES said:


> How can y'all say it's not a step down ?? FSU has played in six nc and won three nc since uga has played in one !! O yea (33) years ago !! And ain't that how success is measured ??



$$$$$$.....to him its a step up, he does not care what you think or spew out your mouth


----------



## DSGB (Jan 15, 2014)

Having a HS coaching background, he should be a better teacher than Grantham.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 15, 2014)

nickel back said:


> $$$$$$.....to him its a step up, he does not care what you think or spew out your mouth



More money and the opportunity to be the DC in the top conference.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 15, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Of course it is.  Anything over 10 years old in cfb, is not worth discussing.



Anything that happened before this recruiting class was in high school doesn't matter.

That's why you don't hear me crow about winning titles in the 90's or the top streak.  They were great, but they don't do anything for us NOW.


----------



## southGAlefty (Jan 15, 2014)

Food for thought, no state income tax in Florida. Wasn't about money. Bet this move ends his personal national title streak though! Sorry Dwags can't spell second without the SEC!


----------



## alphachief (Jan 15, 2014)

MudDucker said:


> Lots of sour grapes from FSU fans.  CMR was the man picked to take over after Bobby, until we hired him.  Now he ain't no good.
> 
> Pruitt was the darling of FSU this year, but now he is just a 2nd hand guy.
> 
> Pruitt came to UGA for three reasons, Will Friend is a great friend, UGA upped his pay scale substantially and he wants to try his hand as D coord in the SEC.



What???  First, there's no way you could have heard a few FSU fans saying CMR wasn't any good over the thousands of UGA fans saying the same thing! Second, while it's true that Pruitt and Friend are buddies, FSU did in fact match the offer...and he's already proven he can beat the best the SEC can throw at him!


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 15, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> From 2000-2009, FSU was pretty average, if not below average.




well rex, they actually won their conference 02'* 03' and 05'
*02' lost to UGA in the Sugar Bowl 26-13
FSU was very close to a below average team from 05' on though.  I checked their records;  8-5, 7-6, 7-6, 8-4, 7-6, 9-4, then things got pretty good in 12 & 13. Not an indictment on the ACC, but.....A little worse than our record during the same time frame, yet  still  just a tad over .500 in the ACC ain't a whole lot to crow about....I mean, Duke, Wake, Maryland, NC State, UNC, Boston College et al; that's some juggernauts right there.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 15, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> well rex, they actually won their conference 02'* 03' and 05'
> *02' lost to UGA in the Sugar Bowl 26-13
> FSU was very close to a below average team from 05' on though.  I checked their records;  8-5, 7-6, 7-6, 8-4, 7-6, 9-4, then things got pretty good in 12 & 13. Not an indictment on the ACC, but.....A little worse than our record during the same time frame, yet  still  just a tad over .500 in the ACC ain't a whole lot to crow about....I mean, Duke, Wake, Maryland, NC State, UNC, Boston College et al; that's some juggernauts right there.



Again, a Bowl victory from 11 years ago is your argument.

Allow me to retort............


----------



## maker4life (Jan 15, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> well rex, they actually won their conference 02'* 03' and 05'
> *02' lost to UGA in the Sugar Bowl 26-13
> FSU was very close to a below average team from 05' on though.  I checked their records;  8-5, 7-6, 7-6, 8-4, 7-6, 9-4, then things got pretty good in 12 & 13. Not an indictment on the ACC, but.....A little worse than our record during the same time frame, yet  still  just a tad over .500 in the ACC ain't a whole lot to crow about....I mean, Duke, Wake, Maryland, NC State, UNC, Boston College et al; that's some juggernauts right there.



You're dead on with all those numbers but the only ones that really matter are 14-0, 2013 National Champions!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 15, 2014)

got up for one game against an  SEC team that took three miracles to even get to the title game, and in a year that anyone that has ever watch an SEC game will tell you this is a down year for.  Okie dokie.  Congrats on your year!  Thanks again for the DC too!


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 15, 2014)

southGAlefty said:


> Food for thought, no state income tax in Florida. Wasn't about money. Bet this move ends his personal national title streak though! Sorry Dwags can't spell second without the SEC!



You should be embarrassed by that attempt at humor.  

I just heard his press conference.  Sounds like he has wanted to be part of Richt's coaching staff for several years.

Glad to have him and can't wait to see what he does for recruiting.  I know some of the UM folks are glad to see him leave, as he was pulling a lot of talent away from them.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 15, 2014)

as if the talent pull would stop.....now it is just moving further north.


----------



## DSGB (Jan 15, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> You should be embarrassed by that attempt at humor.
> 
> I just heard his press conference.  Sounds like he has wanted to be part of Richt's coaching staff for several years.
> 
> Glad to have him and can't wait to see what he does for recruiting.  I know some of the UM folks are glad to see him leave, as he was pulling a lot of talent away from them.



Says he's wanted to work with him since meeting him in 2003.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 15, 2014)

well.....all I can say is that this may be the best I have felt about our program in a very long time...maybe since 05' or 02' ...I honestly think the program is completely re-energized with a more focused fanbase who feels like the combination of a good returning nucleus of skill players on offense, decent OL prospectus, and a silly amount of returning starters on defense; all of this combined with the abilities of coach Pruitt would actually give Georgia a running start at the 14' season.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 15, 2014)

I like what I heard at his pc today.  Base will be a 3-4, but just like all teams, they will do multiple looks.  The defense is going to be simplified (as it was at FSU) so that the talent will be able to be used and the defense will be able to play loose.  He is going to focus on turnovers and the defense will play fast.

I am quite excited about this hire.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 15, 2014)

DSGB said:


> Says he's wanted to work with him since meeting him in 2003.



And he's hitting the recruiting trail this week.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 15, 2014)

feel good about it, think its good hire for UGA, but I want to see results, until then, I will just watch how it plays out.

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 15, 2014)

Marc Weiszer ‏@marcweiszer  49m
 New UGA DC Jeremy Pruitt: ""We want to be sound, we want to be aggressive, but we want to make the other team earn it."

Marc Weiszer ‏@marcweiszer  46m 
 Pruitt said he doesn't wear his national championship rings. "I'm looking straight ahead. Hopefully they'll be more to get."

Marc Weiszer ‏@marcweiszer  41m 
 Richt on special teams: "I've got some things in mind." Thinks the last defensive hire probably would have a special teams background.

Marc Weiszer ‏@marcweiszer  41m 
 Jeremy Pruitt told Richt he wants to help chip in on special teams coaching. "That was music to my ears," Richt said.

Marc Weiszer ‏@marcweiszer  38m 
 Richt said defensive players broke out in applause when Pruitt walked into room for team meeting Tuesday.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 15, 2014)

Seth Emerson ‏@SethEmerson  6m
 Georgia OL coach Will Friend says close friend Jeremy Pruitt didn't need much convincing to come to Georgia. "Jeremy was ready to go."

Seth Emerson ‏@SethEmerson  1m 
 Jeremy Pruitt: “Coach Fisher and I are very good friends. But when I decided this is what I wanted to do, I let him know, and that was it.”


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 15, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> got up for one game against an  SEC team that took three miracles to even get to the title game, and in a year that anyone that has ever watch an SEC game will tell you this is a down year for.  Okie dokie.  Congrats on your year!  Thanks again for the DC too!



But beating the SEC champ in a down year is still like beating 3/4 of the NFL, ain't it?

Oh, that's right, the conference lost.  Time to change up the talking points.

Look, I get it that UGA fans are a frustrated bunch.  Since y'all won the National Title in 1980, titles have landed all around your state. The state of Florida has 11, Alabama has 5, Tennessee has one, SC even has one. Heck, even Tech won a share in 1990 and here y'all are in the epicenter of football relevance and still having to keep yourselves warm with tales of Herschel. All of this while taking in more football money than just about anyone!

But that's still no reason to try and belittle another team's title.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jan 15, 2014)

Hmmm? This thread seems familiar? http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=474680&highlight=grantham+hire http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=477928&highlight=grantham+hire
Be sure and send them checks in for your season tickets dog fans.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 15, 2014)

don't know about those threads there Mike....6 replies to one iof em, and three replies to the other?  Not exactly real excitement...some, but there was trepidation o nhow he would perform.  People loved his fire for sure ( I did.) But still wondered about his skills......In comparison, this thread already has 160 posts; stark difference in the interest level. 
Oh and Rebel Yell.....once again, congratulations on you title.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 15, 2014)

Meriwether Mike said:


> Hmmm? This thread seems familiar? http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=474680&highlight=grantham+hire http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=477928&highlight=grantham+hire
> Be sure and send them checks in for your season tickets dog fans.



There are like 5 posts in each of those. Good try...


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 15, 2014)

A link to the presser

http://www.georgiadogs.com/allaccess/?media=427183


----------



## muddywaters3 (Jan 15, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Look, I get it that UGA fans are a frustrated bunch.  Since y'all won the National Title in 1980, titles have landed all around your state. The state of Florida has 11, Alabama has 5, Tennessee has one, SC even has one. Heck, even Tech won a share in 1990 and here y'all are in the epicenter of football relevance and still having to keep yourselves warm with tales of Herschel. All of this while taking in more football money than just about anyone!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 15, 2014)

What in the world has this thread morphed into?


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 15, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> What in the world has this thread morphed into?



The bitter FSU  fan forum.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 15, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> got up for one game against an  SEC team that took three miracles to even get to the title game, and in a year that anyone that has ever watch an SEC game will tell you this is a down year for.  Okie dokie.  Congrats on your year!  Thanks again for the DC too!



Another one of those moral victories. 

Congrats on the hire. Maybe with Pruitt on staff Clemson won't ruin your NC hopes again.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 15, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> I do have one concern, though.  How will Pruitt (a Saban guy) mesh with the coaching style of Mark Richt?



I don't think he will have to work as hard and may frown a bit on the pool/watermelon and diving parties.



Rebel Yell said:


> Look, I get it that UGA fans are a frustrated bunch.  Since y'all won the National Title in 1980, titles have landed all around your state. The state of Florida has 11, Alabama has 5, Tennessee has one, SC even has one. Heck, even Tech won a share in 1990 and here y'all are in the epicenter of football relevance and still having to keep yourselves warm with tales of Herschel. All of this while taking in more football money than just about anyone!
> 
> But that's still no reason to try and belittle another team's title.



Not sure how I have missed this little gem of a post.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 15, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> He was an assistant coach at Hoover before Saban hired him. I don't remember if Probst was still coaching there at the time.



Probst was there when he was there.  There is a bio of Pruitt online that says he was an assistant to Probst.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 15, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> But, right now, it is a step down.
> 
> Plus, I think, like most dogs, UGA fans ave no sense of time.  That Sugar Bowl that everyone likes to point at as proof that UGA is better was 11 years ago.  In cfb, that's more than a few years.



It is only a step down in your opinion.  Most non-FSU folks would disagree with your opinion.

UGA fans have a great sense of time.  We have been at it a lot longer than FSU.  I remember well when FSU was nothing, nada, zip.  Got tickets on the 50 yard line 10 minutes prior to kick off.  At the same time frame, as now, UGA had a line of folks wanting tickets.

Your sour grapes are showing.  Sorry, but UGA, Pruitt and myself don't care about your grapes.

I do care about FSU and I am sure that Fisher will find a fine replacement.


----------



## CRIMINOLES (Jan 15, 2014)

No matter what y'all dawgs say !! Sec is a better conference but FSU is better team and program! That's my point ! It is a step down !! Sry to hurt feelings


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 15, 2014)

alphachief said:


> What???  First, there's no way you could have heard a few FSU fans saying CMR wasn't any good over the thousands of UGA fans saying the same thing! Second, while it's true that Pruitt and Friend are buddies, FSU did in fact match the offer...and he's already proven he can beat the best the SEC can throw at him!



How do you know what I hear from whom?  You have no clue.  I suspect I was watching FSU football before you were even born.

I have not seen one source that says FSU matched the offer.

Whatever you think, he chose to leave FSU.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 15, 2014)

CRIMINOLES said:


> No matter what y'all dawgs say !! Sec is a better conference but FSU is better team and program! That's my point ! It is a step down !! Sry to hurt feelings



Another smelly opinion.  No matter what you noles think, FSU is the better team this year, but not the better program.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 15, 2014)

CRIMINOLES said:


> No matter what y'all dawgs say !! Sec is a better conference but FSU is better team and program! That's my point ! It is a step down !! Sry to hurt feelings



Certainly was this season but at the end of the day your opinion doesn't matter. Only Pruitt's did. Glad he's in Athens. Good luck with your DC search.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 15, 2014)

CRIMINOLES said:


> No matter what y'all dawgs say !! Sec is a better conference but FSU is better team and program! That's my point ! It is a step down !! Sry to hurt feelings



the only feelings hurt is yours and you're showing it in your post.......your jabs are coming up short.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 15, 2014)

Just Pruitt


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 15, 2014)

A lot of conclusion and misinformation about WHY Pruitt was such an easy get, and whether or not FSU countered or countered with enough.....

"But multiple times, Pruitt said the main reason he’s now at Georgia was, “the guy sitting next to me right here,” referring to Richt. They’d first met when Pruitt was a high school assistant and brought over a couple of prospects from Ft. Payne High.

“I said then that was somebody I wanted to work for if I ever got a chance,” Pruitt said.

As for leaving the FSU and Jimbo Fisher, for whom he worked only one year and won a national championship in that one, Pruitt was succinct in his explanation.

“Coach Fisher and me are good friends, but when I decided what I wanted to do, I let him know and that was it,” Pruitt said." 

A counter offer would not have mattered. He wanted to be at UGA.

http://blutarsky.wordpress.com/


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 15, 2014)

Just Pruitt!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 15, 2014)

What this thread needs is some music....


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 15, 2014)

Bound for Glory!!!! Just Pruit!!!!!!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jan 15, 2014)

It really is sad to see how the FSU fans are trying to run Pruitt down and bring up his personal life. The man ain't married yet so I don't care how many women he has in his life right now and it sounds to me like he is ready to settle down. The crap thats being spewed by these so called fans about him just goes to show you the classy fan base FSU  truly has. I thought we had bad fans but y'all take the cake. Good luck finding his replacement.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 15, 2014)

toolmkr20 said:


> it really is sad to see how the fsu fans are trying to run pruitt down and bring up his personal life. The man ain't married yet so i don't care how many women he has in his life right now and it sounds to me like he is ready to settle down. The crap thats being spewed by these so called fans about him just goes to show you the classy fan base fsu  truly has. I thought we had bad fans but y'all take the cake. Good luck finding his replacement.



bingo


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 15, 2014)

Everybody's Talkin!!!! Just Pruit!!!!!!!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 15, 2014)

Does that little red headed fella, that runs the sidelines, come with him?


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 15, 2014)

Muddyfoots said:


> Does that little red headed fella, that runs the sidelines, come with him?



The leprechaun?


----------



## alphachief (Jan 15, 2014)

MudDucker said:


> How do you know what I hear from whom?  You have no clue.  I suspect I was watching FSU football before you were even born.
> 
> I have not seen one source that says FSU matched the offer.
> 
> Whatever you think, he chose to leave FSU.



Easy Mud...I generally meant "you"...not specifically "you".  And if you watched before 1966...your right.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 15, 2014)

Butt Hurt comes to mind...


----------



## alphachief (Jan 15, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> bingo



Aren't you guys a morally superior bunch!  Easy boys...it's all for fun.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 15, 2014)

Muddyfoots said:


> Does that little red headed fella, that runs the sidelines, come with him?


----------



## alphachief (Jan 15, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


>



He certainly deserves a ring!


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 15, 2014)

alphachief said:


> He certainly deserves a ring!



He might be able to buy Jameis's ring, once the civil suit ramps up.


----------



## alphachief (Jan 15, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> He might be able to buy Jameis's ring, once the civil suit ramps up.



True dat...


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 15, 2014)

alphachief said:


> True dat...



Any update on who the main DC target is?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 15, 2014)

alphachief said:


> He certainly deserves a ring!



His name is  Frankie Grizzle-Malgrat, pretty cool kid.


----------



## alphachief (Jan 15, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> He might be able to buy Jameis's ring, once the civil suit ramps up.





rex upshaw said:


> Any update on who the main DC target is?



Still talk of it being one of the two internal candidates...but who knows.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 15, 2014)

alphachief said:


> Still talk of it being one of the two internal candidates...but who knows.



Who are you wanting?


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 15, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


>



You got it, before I could find it.

That was it, Rex. Joke. Don't go getting upset with me.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 15, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Butt Hurt comes to mind...



I don't see why everyone thinks FSU fans are butt hurt. A few may be but I don't understand why. Successful coordinators come and go, it's part of the game now. Pruitt seems to be a pretty good one so far and if he turns Uga's defense around he will be a HC somewhere. I for one think he was a good hire for the Dawgs and wish him the best. It also helps that Jimbo seems to have a pretty good eye for talent and he should bring in someone who'll be successful.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 15, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> I don't see why everyone thinks FSU fans are butt hurt. A few may be but I don't understand why. Successful coordinators come and go, it's part of the game now. Pruitt seems to be a pretty good one so far and if he turns Uga's defense around he will be a HC somewhere. I for one think he was a good hire for the Dawgs and wish him the best. It also helps that Jimbo seems to have a pretty good eye for talent and he should bring in someone who'll be successful.



I agree.  Losing coaches, though it sucks, means that your team is doing well and your hc has chosen wisely.


----------



## alphachief (Jan 15, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Who are you wanting?



Prime Time! 

Just kidding...


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 15, 2014)

Great hire.  I like it.  Go dawgs.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 15, 2014)

Pruitt has the best pedigree of any coach UGA has hired since possibly Richt, hope it turns out well.

My only concern, and I'm real interested to see how he does, is that if you'll recall, Pruitt was BAMA's secondary coach while we were getting torched by Manziel, Mett, Murray and a few others.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 15, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> Pruitt has the best pedigree of any coach UGA has hired since possibly Richt, hope it turns out well.
> 
> My only concern, and I'm real interested to see how he does, is that if you'll recall, Pruitt was BAMA's secondary coach while we were getting torched by Manziel, Mett, Murray and a few others.



All three of those qb's could light up any secondary....


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 15, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> I agree.  Losing coaches, though it sucks, means that your team is doing well and your hc has chosen wisely.



yep, which makes winning back to back very difficult...


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 15, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> All three of those qb's could light up any secondary....



they're good


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Jan 16, 2014)

*Excited...*

This looks like a great hire.  Certainly can do no worse than what we have seen the last 2 years.  Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 16, 2014)

alphachief said:


> Easy Mud...I generally meant "you"...not specifically "you".  And if you watched before 1966...your right.



A FSU game was my first ever college football game in 1962.  Peterson was the coach.  We meet coach Peterson that summer when he came over to meet some of the Valdosta High's players.  Dad realized that a member of his staff was an old friend from college and he got us tickets for my father, my brother and I to attend.  I was also at the first home game when Bobby was hired and man oh man I don't think I had ever seen the pig skin flying in the air so much.

Like I've said so many times before, FSU is my 2nd favorite team.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 16, 2014)

I think there are a lot of Georgia fans that would list FSU as their second favorite team.  I always liked FSU when daddy Bowden was coaching, and even like Fisher now. I think that is why I love knocking on the FSU fans so much.  Even still, I say FSU should have been an SEC school.....but glad we do not play them every year. Some we would win and some we would lose, but I can guarantee it would be a dogfight every year.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 16, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> My only concern, and I'm real interested to see how he does, is that if you'll recall, Pruitt was BAMA's secondary coach while we were getting torched by Manziel, Mett, Murray and a few others.



The biggest concern is expectations.  It seems that lots of the fanbase expects UGA's defense to perform like FSU's did last season.

Not gonna happen.  Pruitt came in behind Mark Stoops, who's philosophy is simple, sound fundamentals.  The defense had the basics, like tackling, discipline and playing as a unit, down when he got here.

That is the three areas that UGA's defense is lacking the most.  They have athletes, but Pruitt has to install the fundamentals BEFORE he can implement his system.  That may take a couple years, and UGA fans aren't known for their patience.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 16, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> I think there are a lot of Georgia fans that would list FSU as their second favorite team.  I always liked FSU when daddy Bowden was coaching, and even like Fisher now. I think that is why I love knocking on the FSU fans so much.  Even still, I say FSU should have been an SEC school.....but glad we do not play them every year. Some we would win and some we would lose, but I can guarantee it would be a dogfight every year.



I wish FSU would join the SEC.  I would much rather see UGA and other schools in the SEC play even tougher games.  I have said it before, the BCS system was garbage.  The BCS system put little emphasis on playing a tough schedule.  Now that there is a playoff (albeit only 4 teams), I hope they give more weight to stregth of schedule.  I would like to see the playoff system extended to 8 teams.  If they were to give more emphasis to stregth of schedule, teams could schedule tougher games and it not count against them and would rather help them with playing tough games and be ready for a playoff system.  Early losses wouldn't hurt as much either and the best team at the end of the season would be rewarded with a playoff birth and chance at a national championship.

If I were the SEC, I would persue FSU and Clemson.  I would put them in the SEC East and move Missouri to the West.  I think this would be huge for the new SEC Network.  Put 8 teams in each division (East & West).  You play each team in your division and then you can play a few games in the other division.  This would give your teams plenty of competition and the cream would rise to the top.  I think with this type of scheduling, it would be very tough for other conferences to keep up and the majority of national champisionships would be won by the SEC (which as of late has been the case anyway).  Other conferences would eventually have to do the same in order to compete.  I think it would be good for all of college football to have more relevant games week in and week out.  It would also (hopefully) get rid of these meaningless games against teams that are just there for a paycheck.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 16, 2014)

MudDucker said:


> It is only a step down in your opinion.  Most non-FSU folks would disagree with your opinion.
> 
> UGA fans have a great sense of time.  We have been at it a lot longer than FSU.  I remember well when FSU was nothing, nada, zip.  Got tickets on the 50 yard line 10 minutes prior to kick off.  At the same time frame, as now, UGA had a line of folks wanting tickets.
> 
> ...



We'll be fine.  I hope Pruitt the best.  There is no discounting what he did in helping us win a NC and I'll forever be grateful.  

Like I say, RIGHT NOW it is a step down.  No sour grapes, thoug.  He is where he wants to be.  The only guy I would freak out over leaving is Jimbo and he's still here.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 16, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> The biggest concern is expectations.  It seems that lots of the fanbase expects UGA's defense to perform like FSU's did last season.



I think you are reading a bit too much into it rebel. I think most UGA fans want an improvement. They dont want the DB's looking at each other and throwing their hands up just before the snap like they have no clue what's up. Statistically, I'd like to see UGA in the top 20 or so in most categories and I don't think that is a reach at all. If that is doable, Mason turns out to be simply serviceable, and we don't have the injuries we had last year then there is no reason in the world we can't make a run at the East. From there, who knows?


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 16, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> The biggest concern is expectations.  It seems that lots of the fanbase expects UGA's defense to perform like FSU's did last season.
> 
> Not gonna happen.  Pruitt came in behind Mark Stoops, who's philosophy is simple, sound fundamentals.  The defense had the basics, like tackling, discipline and playing as a unit, down when he got here.
> 
> That is the three areas that UGA's defense is lacking the most.  They have athletes, but Pruitt has to install the fundamentals BEFORE he can implement his system.  That may take a couple years, and UGA fans aren't known for their patience.



I think you could say a majority of fans across the board have very little patience.  This is why you see so many coaches get fired after a couple of years when they aren't winning.  With the money being where it is now, a lot of programs think replacing the coach/coaches are the way to go.  You see it every year with coaching turnover.  I think it is a bit ridiculous myself, but I guess it is what it is.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 16, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> I think you are reading a bit too much into it rebel. I think most UGA fans want an improvement. They dont want the DB's looking at each other and throwing their hands up just before the snap like they have no clue what's up. Statistically, I'd like to see UGA in the top 20 or so in most categories and I don't think that is a reach at all. If that is doable, Mason turns out to be simply serviceable, and we don't have the injuries we had last year then there is no reason in the world we can't make a run at the East. From there, who knows?



DING DING DING!!! WINNER!!!  Like the lights and bells at a skee ball ramp!! Just don't want to give up 30+ ppg!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 16, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> Just don't want to give up 30+ ppg!



I don't think that will be a problem with Pruitt.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 16, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> I think you are reading a bit too much into it rebel. I think most UGA fans want an improvement. They dont want the DB's looking at each other and throwing their hands up just before the snap like they have no clue what's up. Statistically, I'd like to see UGA in the top 20 or so in most categories and I don't think that is a reach at all. If that is doable, Mason turns out to be simply serviceable, and we don't have the injuries we had last year then there is no reason in the world we can't make a run at the East. From there, who knows?



This is called realism.  It is the opposite of the 2014 NC talk I've been hearing more of.  Not so much on here, but in real life.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 16, 2014)

EVERYBODY thinks or at least wants to make a run at the title every year....at least in January and February; until realism sets in after two a days. Do we have a realistic shot in 14' though?  No one thought the Barn did, so why not?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 16, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> EVERYBODY thinks or at least wants to make a run at the title every year....at least in January and February; until realism sets in after two a days. Do we have a realistic shot in 14' though?  No one thought the Barn did, so why not?



A shot?  Sure, everybody does.  I thought we were a year away from a legit shot, but you never hear me say, "We're gonna win it all".  Too much luck involved to get there.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 16, 2014)

Who said UGA was going to win it all???


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 16, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Who said UGA was going to win it all???



I had to get a haircut yesterday.  South GA barber shop.  'nuff said.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 16, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> I has to get a haircut yesterday.  South GA barber shop.  'nuff said.



Great. Nobody on here so how is it relevant to the conversation? And for the record, I worked in Tampa for the past year and a half and I can ASSURE you that FSU has it's fair share of idiots in it's fanbase.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 16, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Great. Nobody on here so how is it relevant to the conversation? And for the record, I worked in Tampa for the past year and a half and I can ASSURE you that FSU has it's fair share of idiots in it's fanbase.



We all do.  It's just a matter of which ones you have to live amongst.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 16, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> We all do.  It's just a matter of which ones you have to live amongst.



Yup. I actually live in Alabama now but worked in South Tampa for the past 18 months. Talk about having it rough...


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 16, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> We all do.  It's just a matter of which ones you have to live amongst.



I live in extreme NOGA and trust me when I say the delusion  that is seeping out of Knox county is incredible.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 16, 2014)

one word that I would feel remiss if it was not said is this;
all of Dawgnation is excited to have Coach Pruitt on board, make no doubt.  But I _think_ rather _hope_ that Dawgfans as a whole are privy to what Rebel Yell is saying.  I at least hope that we all are embracing our hopes, while at the same time tendering our expectations.  We have so long been starved for a the performance of a quality defense and not just the appearance of one, that with the changing of the guard, we may be elevating the possibilities.  I think the available talent at Sanford can be formed into a formidable and serviceable defense.The hope is the fanbase as a whole does not generate too much pressure for change from the previous year.  Confidence is a great thing, but overconfidence can turn to cockiness in the blink of an eye.  No doubt that Coach Pruitt, has the capability to transform this defense from a talent laden but underachieving group, into a better managed, disciplined defense; the question is this.... Can it be done in two hundred and twenty five days.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 16, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> one word that I would feel remiss if it was not said is this;
> all of Dawgnation is excited to have Coach Pruitt on board, make no doubt.  But I _think_ rather _hope_ that Dawgfans as a whole are privy to what Rebel Yell is saying.  I at least hope that we all are embracing our hopes, while at the same time tendering our expectations.  We have so long been starved for a the performance of a quality defense and not just the appearance of one, that with the changing of the guard, we may be elevating the possibilities.  I think the available talent at Sanford can be formed into a formidable and serviceable defense.The hope is the fanbase as a whole does not generate too much pressure for change from the previous year.  Confidence is a great thing, but overconfidence can turn to cockiness in the blink of an eye.  No doubt that Coach Pruitt, has the capability to transform this defense from a talent laden but underachieving group, into a better managed, disciplined defense; the question is this.... Can it be done in two hundred and twenty five days.



This is why we need a 'like" button for individual posts.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm not expecting him to perform a miracle in two hundred and twenty five days. However,I do expect to see an indication that a cohesive unit is on the field, as opposed to players wandering around pointing fingers at each other.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 16, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> This is why we need a 'like" button for individual posts.



oh my...it must be my stylistic writing skills. 


seriously, I believe a large portion of Dawgnation feels very much the same.  We have been burned twice already. We do love and have high expectations of coach Pruitt as our DC, but expectations are tempered with the reality that our defense in the past was repetitively underwhelming.  Hope for the future is the key phrase.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 16, 2014)

Well said Moe. Improvement from last year will make Pruitt look like Saban. I remember grantham talking fundamentals when he was first hired and I got fired u hearing that. Pruitt has done the same thing but unlike grantham Pruitt made one statement that gives me hope. Dumbing down the playbook! If they cant exacute then he won call it. All I needed to hear but time will tell.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jan 17, 2014)

At first, I was a little confused and caught off guard by Grantham being hired away by Louisville.  When he arrived, I was probably a little too excited about it.  I thought he was gonna bring us a championship defense.  My expectations were probably a bit unrealistic.

I didn't think we had a real shot at getting Pruitt.  I mean really, how often do you hire the DC from the NC team to be your DC?  Everything about Pruitt's strengths seems to fit our needs and weaknesses(simplicity, take aways, secondary, etc.).  I was very impressed with FSU's defense after the Clemson game.  They didn't exactly shut AU down in the NC game, but they shut them down when they needed to.  They did enough to win.  That's something our defense didn't do this year.  When we really needed a stop, we gave up a hail mary to AU, gave up a 99 yd TD to Nebraska, and let Vandy march down the field. 

FSU had a good defense this year, and they will have a good defense next year.  Jimbo is a great coach, and he won't have any trouble finding a qualified man to fill that DC position.  FSU will be fine.  Honestly, I think this was a much bigger gain for UGA than it was a loss for FSU.  Pruitt had only been there a year(I mean how indispensable can you be after only one season?), and FSU is still loaded with talent.

Can we start the "we're gonna win it all" trash talk?  No.  There are a lot of question marks on both sides of the ball.  Our most glaring shortcoming this past year was our D.  If you were going to try to fix the defense, what better start than the DC of the NC team?  Time will tell the real story, but on paper, this is the best hire that CMR has ever made.  Dawg fans should be very excited.


----------



## riprap (Jan 17, 2014)

How would you take it as a player if your new coach told you he was "dumbing" down the defense?


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 17, 2014)

riprap said:


> How would you take it as a player if your new coach told you he was "dumbing" down the defense?



After hearing NFL guys saying that Grantham's d is more difficult to grasp then what they are dealing with in the pro's, I doubt the players care about any "dumbing" down of the defense.  All they have to do is look at how FSU's "dumbed" down defense performed.


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 17, 2014)

riprap said:


> How would you take it as a player if your new coach told you he was "dumbing" down the defense?



Me as a player a would view it as a good thing.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 17, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> After hearing NFL guys saying that Grantham's d is more difficult to grasp then what they are dealing with in the pro's, I doubt the players care about any "dumbing" down of the defense.  All they have to do is look at how FSU's "dumbed" down defense performed.



I do hate that we won't get to see the expanded playbook this year.


----------



## riprap (Jan 17, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> After hearing NFL guys saying that Grantham's d is more difficult to grasp then what they are dealing with in the pro's, I doubt the players care about any "dumbing" down of the defense.  All they have to do is look at how FSU's "dumbed" down defense performed.



I understand and think it's a good thing. I just thought some players might take offense to the word "dumb". To see how some of them act they probably don't even realize it.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 17, 2014)

riprap said:


> I understand and think it's a good thing. I just thought some players might take offense to the word "dumb". To see how some of them act they probably don't even realize it.



I thin most of them are, or should be, used to the word dumb.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 17, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> I thin most of them are, or should be, used to the word dumb.



At all schools...


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 17, 2014)

let's do this....."dumb down" = "simplify"


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 17, 2014)

dumb down.....less intellectually demanding.
dumb down.....declined academically
dumb down.....mentally less strenuous


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 17, 2014)

dumb down....more Florida Gatorish


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 17, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> dumb down....more Florida Gatorish



Speaking of Florida Gatas, do they still have a football team?


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 17, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> Speaking of Florida Gatas, do they still have a football team?



Yes, but it is currently owned by Georgia Southern...


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 17, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> At all schools...



Oh, definitely.  That was a VERY broad brush statement.


----------



## huntin4bucks (Jan 18, 2014)

I think they need to hire all new coaches and have a rebuilding party. that hire will not win you a lot of games, all by itself. you have to stay healthy and out of trouble.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 18, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Yes, but it is currently owned by Georgia Southern...


----------



## huntersluck (Jan 18, 2014)

No need to worry about what Pruitt is gonna do anyway. Mizzou will win the east again next season so all the USC, Fla, and Ga fans can stop fretting.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 18, 2014)

huntersluck said:


> No need to worry about what Pruitt is gonna do anyway. Mizzou will win the east again next season so all the USC, Fla, and Ga fans can stop fretting.



Really?  That's good to know, all of the other teams should just go ahead and hand the title to Mizzou.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 18, 2014)

Bonasorte, a former FSU player, said he did not think a scandal led to Pruitt’s departure. He said his main reason for speaking on the radio program was to shoot down rumors that Pruitt had an affair with a woman in the athletic department.


http://touch.orlandosentinel.com/#story/os-fsu-rumor-jeremy-pruitts-departure-georgia-20140116/


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 18, 2014)

Yep just a butt hurt FSU alum with a media outlet. Time heals all wounds... Just Pruitt and Go Dawgs!


----------



## Michaelp (Jan 19, 2014)

Honest question...what if some of the players in question just aren't that good. Before we go there I'm not bashing at all, I'm saying dang a 40 time and how many stars they had, maybe some just can't play...couple that with a very difficult scheme and you may learn more than you wanted this year. 

My example is at Bama, Henry didn't get a lot of PT until the end because of picking up the blitz and understanding the check downs. All he ever did in high school was get the rock and go...he had to learn our O before he could contribute.

I wont take part in bashing Bama vs uga...I am asking an honest question


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 19, 2014)

Michaelp said:


> Honest question...what if some of the players in question just aren't that good. Before we go there I'm not bashing at all, I'm saying dang a 40 time and how many stars they had, maybe some just can't play...couple that with a very difficult scheme and you may learn more than you wanted this year.
> 
> My example is at Bama, Henry didn't get a lot of PT until the end because of picking up the blitz and understanding the check downs. All he ever did in high school was get the rock and go...he had to learn our O before he could contribute.
> 
> I wont take part in bashing Bama vs uga...I am asking an honest question



I would say that there could be some truth to that but if so then Bama, UF, Auburn, LSU, and many other teams would have to be missing on these kids too. Look at the offers these kids have on UGA's team and you'll see that Bama offered a lot them along with many other schools. UGA has a lot of players in the NFL so talent was and is never going to UGA problem. Grantham's D was very complicated. Sabans D is just as complicated basicaly very close to the same D. Just different methods of teaching along with game time adjustments. I think Grantham is a very smart defensive mind maybe as good as Saban but that doesnt always translate on the field. One of the first things Pruiit said was he was dumbing down the D. There is plenty of reason for this.... But, UGA has talent and again that will never be the problem that talent must be disiplined and know what to do so they can play fast.


----------



## Michaelp (Jan 19, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> I would say that there could be some truth to that but if so then Bama, UF, Auburn, LSU, and many other teams would have to be missing on these kids too. Look at the offers these kids have on UGA's team and you'll see that Bama offered a lot them along with many other schools. UGA has a lot of players in the NFL so talent was and is never going to UGA problem. Grantham's D was very complicated. Sabans D is just as complicated basicaly very close to the same D. Just different methods of teaching along with game time adjustments. I think Grantham is a very smart defensive mind maybe as good as Saban but that doesnt always translate on the field. One of the first things Pruiit said was he was dumbing down the D. There is plenty of reason for this.... But, UGA has talent and again that will never be the problem that talent must be disiplined and know what to do so they can play fast.




I can see all of that. I was just curious to the thoughts of you guys. Sometimes we get so into blaming the coaches that we lose sight of the players and their role. I did it wih a few guys at Bama, just because they had 4 or 5 stars.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 19, 2014)

Michaelp said:


> I can see all of that. I was just curious to the thoughts of you guys. Sometimes we get so into blaming the coaches that we lose sight of the players and their role. I did it wih a few guys at Bama, just because they had 4 or 5 stars.



Stars mean nothing. But no the talent is in Athens.


----------



## kevincox (Jan 20, 2014)

He has his work cut out for him. Some of UGAs DB don't have much common sense. Proved that in quite a few games this year


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 5, 2015)

Thought I'd just put this right here.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 5, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> There is a reason.  It's because Jimbo hires guys that other teams want.
> 
> It does throw up a flag.  Five of our assistants got promotions last year, including Stoops head coaching gig.  The other made a lateral move to Auburn (he's an Auburn guy, can't blame him).
> 
> ...



Great post.




Rebel Yell....Gone but not forgotten


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 5, 2015)

^^^^^^  not gone, but forgotten for sure


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 5, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Great post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



miss him and ODR


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 5, 2015)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Hey Rebel, just imagine what he can do with players who play in a man's conference!!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 5, 2015)

Just looking back on this one.  Great read.  I see alot of gloating, some sour grapes, and a few posts that mirror my thoughts at the time near perfectly.

Personally, I don't like Pruitt at all.  That aside, I would still rather have him than Kelly at DC.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 5, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> ^^^^^^  not gone, but forgotten for sure



The Gus Bus?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 5, 2015)

huntersluck said:


> No need to worry about what Pruitt is gonna do anyway. Mizzou will win the east again next season so all the USC, Fla, and Ga fans can stop fretting.





lbzdually said:


> Really?  That's good to know, all of the other teams should just go ahead and hand the title to Mizzou.



This is what's great about bringing back old threads.


----------

